# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Proslavimo Dan obitelji - Rijeka, 15.5.

## Serpentina

Daje se na znanje: 

U četvrtak, 15.5.2008 povodom Dana obitelji od 10-11 sati pozivamo Vas da dođete na Korzo do našeg štanda.

Dijelit će se letci i informacije te će se prodavati majice za najmlađe. Kupnjom majice podupirete rad Udruge   :Heart:  

Veselimo se vašem dolasku!   :Bye:

----------


## sandraf

bravo, bas se veselim, propustila sam zadnji stand.

majice su samo s kratkim rukavima?

----------


## apricot

kakve bi ti?

----------


## sandraf

> kakve bi ti?


kratki su ok, al ne bih odbila ni duge.

----------


## leonisa

eh, sad se javljas  :Razz:

----------


## sandraf

> eh, sad se javljas


ma da...

al stize onda muz po kratke, lijepe mu izaberite.

----------


## apricot

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kakve bi ti?
> 
> 
> kratki su ok, al ne bih odbila ni duge.


nadam se da neki ovo čitaju   :Razz:  

sandrafice, daj 5!

----------


## sandraf

> sandraf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  apricot prvotno napisa
> ...



tko je zeznuo s majicama s dugim rukavima?  :Laughing:  

evo 5!

----------


## skviki

:Smile:

----------


## skviki

:D

----------

